# POSSIBLE BUG REPORT: Offset picture



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Maybe this is by design but when displaying a 4:3 picture under L-146, the screen defaults to grey bars and the resulting picture is offset a couple of inches to the right. Perhaps this is by design to fight burn-in and maybe it is supposed to move around a bit as a result but, so far, mine is always in the same location, slightly off center.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Are you aware of the centering controls on the 921? Go to view preferences and select "more". The position controls should be there.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Bogney said:


> Are you aware of the centering controls on the 921? Go to view preferences and select "more". The position controls should be there.


PMBI. I've tried those, and they only seem to affect the menu pages. The picture doesn't appear to move I've used the HDNet test pattern to try to get it centered and it never changes.

-Chris


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I stand corrected. I just tried it and it does move only the menu. I assumed it worked the same as on the 6000 receiver in which the program video is movable.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah, I tried it and nothing happens. The grey bar picture is still offset to the right. FWIW, when I display other 4:3 material on my set from cable or DVD, the picture is centered.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

When I go to the preference to center the screen, if I move to the maximum down point, I can see past the edges of the picture. It definetly moves the picture and the menu on my setup. I wonder what is different between our 921s.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Here is an interesting twist. Five minutes ago I was able to adjust the whole picture and the menu. That is because I had *ONLY* made this adjustment while watching an HD channel! I went to CNN, switched the picture to gray bars, and voila! I can't move the picture, only the menu!

I need to leave now, but I am going to do a hard reset to see if that makes it so I can get back to a state where I can adjust the picture again.

Then after that, I want to see if I adjust the picture using HD mode, if it shows up that way viewing an SD channel.

Can anyone here that hasn't tried to adjust the picture while viewing an SD channel try and do that?

Mark, has this already been logged? Adjusting the picture works as long as you only do it when viewing an HD channel? Once you try to do it while viewing an SD channel, it no longer moves the picture, only the menus?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It will be now. I believe that's the first I've heard of that specific behavior.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It will be now. I believe that's the first I've heard of that specific behavior.


I have the same problem. When watching SD content over RGB connection--the picture is offset to the right. When watching HD content (or whatever my local ABC affliate was broadcasting during the Accenture golf tournament today), the whole 16x9 picture was slightly offset to the right and down.

I thought my TV was having problems and was ready to try to adjust the projection system, but DVDs, etc. play perfectly centered.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

To throw some more light on the subject (or muddy it further), back before the L145 DL, I had the "white pixel" problem, and I *was* able to use the position controls to move it up past the top of the screen. Does anyone remember if that was only on HD content? I got my 921 hooked up on 1/21 and the L145 DL happened that night, so my experience with the software release before that is limited. 

-Chris


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I tried doing a reboot, however, I wasn't able to get the picture movement back after changing it while viewing an SD channel.

Here is my question to anyone with a virgin 921 with regard to screen movement.

If you have NOT ever tried to center the picture while viewing an SD channel, can you move the picture and menus from the centering control panel while viewing an HD channel?

If you are willing to "sacrifice" this feature, try and view an SD channel (like CNN), then try and move the picture with the centering control panel. Did you loose the ability to move the picture, only being able to move the menus?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought I was able to adjust the picture position in the past. I just looked at this white pixel thread from January:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=21934&

In this thread there is evidence that the position controls did work before on picture information. What happened?


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I tried doing a reboot, however, I wasn't able to get the picture movement back after changing it while viewing an SD channel.
> 
> Here is my question to anyone with a virgin 921 with regard to screen movement.
> 
> ...


I tried it like you suggested and I am now unable to move the picture in HD, only the menus and banners. Jim


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for trying it Jim, I'm sorry to hear that you don't have the picture moving functinality anymore.... :nono: 

It is good news though for us, Mark, and the developers in England. Now we know *why* some of us have picture moving capability and others don't! We also know how to reproduce the scenario of loosing picture moving functionaity!

Let's hope they get this info and put it on their list of bugs to fix, at the priority level of their choosing!


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

BTW, when you push "pause," the banner is centered but the picture is off slightly to the right.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

When the receiver first boots up, and displays the "Dish Network HD" circular logo, the logo is slightly off center (i.e. slightly too far to the left). This has been the case for all software versions. Observed via a DVI connection, with the television configured as 16:9, 1080i.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Slordak said:


> When the receiver first boots up, and displays the "Dish Network HD" circular logo, the logo is slightly off center (i.e. slightly too far to the left). This has been the case for all software versions. Observed via a DVI connection, with the television configured as 16:9, 1080i.


On mine it is considerably too far to the right (like around 3/4), and quite a bit low, too. I have DVI 16:9, but at 720p.

-Chris


----------

